# Need information on Current military combat trousers....



## Sylencer (21 Feb 2010)

Hey Guys, I'm looking to buy a pair of bdu combat pants identical to the current cadpat combat pants but black.  I can find many tactical pants from many sources however, My only problem is the issued pants come with dual layered liner at the bottom of them. One to tuck into ur boots and one to blouse. Does any know if this style of pants has a specific name that i can search? Or even better, does anyone know where i can find these black pants i'm looking for? Thanks


----------



## REDinstaller (21 Feb 2010)

The inner material is called a sand cuff. Stops dirt, sand and whatever else from getting into your socks and working its way into your boots. I don't know of any manufacturers that provide it. Dropzone doesn't for sure, I just checked their site.

http://www.dropzonetactical.com/clothing.html


----------



## George Wallace (21 Feb 2010)

Quick solution:  Go to an Army Surplus Store and buy some of the old combat pants.  Go to a fabric store, or any store that sells dye and buy some black dye.  Dye your pants black and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## REDinstaller (21 Feb 2010)

Or you can take some already black cargo/combat pants and sew in a black sand cuff.


----------



## BDTyre (22 Feb 2010)

I've seen the odd person here and there with black Canadian combat pants.  They looked fairly new and as if they were made to that pattern, in black.  Not sure where they got them - maybe Dave's in New Westminster?


----------



## sapperboysen (22 Feb 2010)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I've seen the odd person here and there with black Canadian combat pants.  They looked fairly new and as if they were made to that pattern, in black.  Not sure where they got them - maybe Dave's in New Westminster?



I was just at Dave's today and I didn't see any black Canadian combats. A couple of years ago I ordered a couple pairs of brand new OD combats. They also carried Canadian combats in a few other colours and patterns including black. I've forgotten  the company's name but it was based out of Quebec. I'll post it if I remember.


----------



## Otis (22 Feb 2010)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I've seen the odd person here and there with black Canadian combat pants.  They looked fairly new and as if they were made to that pattern, in black.  Not sure where they got them - maybe Dave's in New Westminster?



Are you sure you weren't looking at the new Naval Combat Dress trousers? 

They now have pockets on the legs to look more like combats. 

Why, I have no idea ... seems stupid in my opinion. 

Extra pockets on the legs to get caught on things on the ship, and for what? 

Unlike Army guys, anything I need to have is always going to be within 400' of me ... I don't have to carry my entire life on my back everywhere I go, so why do I need cargo pockets on my pants?

The only reasons I can figure  out are to look "more Military" or for extra pockets should you happen to be wearing flak vests during boarding stations or force protection ...


----------



## Sylencer (22 Feb 2010)

alright thanks for the info guys. Now my only question is does anyone know what the material is called that they use for the combats? I know its a rather light material and it has some sort of fireproof coat or something. Or atleast i figure this since when burning threads i have yet to catch on fire.


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Feb 2010)

It is certainlly NOT fireproof, the OG107s would shamelessly melt while you wore them. Although I've been out of the system for over 15 yrs, the material of the new stuff I doubt would change, just the style, and from OG to CADPAT TW.

Feel confident? At least your stuff is Canadian made. Our uniforms the AUSCAM DPCU DPDU and DPNU are about to be made in of all places, CHINA! Thats disgusting.

OWDU


----------



## Neill McKay (22 Feb 2010)

Otis said:
			
		

> Are you sure you weren't looking at the new Naval Combat Dress trousers?
> 
> They now have pockets on the legs to look more like combats.
> 
> ...



War bags?



			
				Sylencer said:
			
		

> alright thanks for the info guys. Now my only question is does anyone know what the material is called that they use for the combats? I know its a rather light material and it has some sort of fireproof coat or something. Or atleast i figure this since when burning threads i have yet to catch on fire.



The material you're probably thinking of is called Nomex.  I don't know about combats, but that's what NCDs are made of.  The material itself is fire-resistant; it's not a coating.


----------



## REDinstaller (22 Feb 2010)

CADPAT by design has a slight IR coating to it. Unless you wash it more than once a month, it has long disappeared. Fire proof they are not, nylon likes to melt as well as burn.


----------



## Jorkapp (27 Feb 2010)

> alright thanks for the info guys. Now my only question is does anyone know what the material is called that they use for the combats? I know its a rather light material and it has some sort of fireproof coat or something. Or atleast i figure this since when burning threads i have yet to catch on fire.



Right off the tag:

NYLON/COTTON

I'm not sure of the ratio though. Definitely not fireproof.


----------

